

Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus - payalkhatri
http://www.crazy4cellphones.com/blog/samsung-galaxy-ace-plus-in-india-specifications-features-and-price.html

======
nextparadigms
Does it have the same poor battery as the original Galaxy Ace? Also
disappointing that it still uses ARM11, even if at 1 Ghz. I would've preferred
a 800 Mhz Cortex A8 chip. We've been using ARM11 for 10 years. It's time to
get rid of it.

------
ding_dong777
Samsung had already launched its Samsung Galaxy Ace in India; it was one of
the best and successful budget-friendly smartphone in India.

